# Need an advice!



## JohnSor (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi,

Need an advice. My wife can’t carry a baby. We had three years treatment. She was pregnant two times but only during four months and then miscarriages.  We were frustrated and devastated. Our doctor said the only way to have a baby for us is surrogacy. Now we are thinking of Ukraine or Russia as surrogacy is legal there (don't want to go to India).But before trying it we want to know if somebody has done it in Ukraine or Russia. Was it successful?


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

I'm so sorry to hear about your difficult fertility journey and I really hope surrogacy helps you build your much wanted family.

There is a great deal to think about if you are considering entering into an international surrogacy arrangement from a medical, legal, practical and emotional perspective. British couples have undergone surrogacy in Ukraine, although it raises complex legal issues and you will need to get to grips with immigration arrangements and the process for securing your parental status in the UK by way of a parental order application in the English court.

The English High court has published two judgments relating to two separate British couples who went to Ukraine for surrogacy - their parental order applictaions were ultimately granted, although the legal process was legally involved. The cases are _Re X&Y (foreign surrogacy) 2008_ and _Re IJ (a child) 2011_ and you can find copies of these and find out more about the legal issues associated with surrogacy in the Ukraine at http://www.porterdodsonfertility.com/surrogacy-law/international-surrogacy/

There is little legal experience as yet in terms of British couples undertaking surrogacy in Russia, although it too would raise complex legal issues (as above). This would likely make your surrogacy journey more complex and potentially problematic and this is something to bear in mind.

Do feel free to contact me directly if you would like more help and guidance and best of luck.

LouGhevaert

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

